# How do yall compose a shot using a fisheye lens?



## jdramirez (Feb 13, 2013)

I just bought a Rokinon Fisheye for $300 from Amazon. It's about 30 bucks cheaper than it normally sells for, and while I'd like to get it cheaper than I did, I've been wanting a fisheye to play with for a while. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008X1C4IY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

But I'm composing shots in my mind (before I have the lens in hand) and I guess my question is, do yall bother following the rule of thirds when you are using a fisheye? Do yall shoot your subject in the center of the frame so there is minimal distortion, and then recompose in post and place the subject along the third?

I'm excited to have a new toy, but my concern is that I don't like wide angle photography as I have presently experienced it (18-55mm kit lens and @ 24mm with my 24-105) all on a crop sensor 60D. So I realize that doesn't really qualify as wide angle since it is 24-35ish respectively. 

But again... kinda excited to have a new toy to try and figure out. I'm ok with the manual aperture and I'm ok with it being soft at f/3.5 since I plan on shooting at f/5.6 to f/8. And I'm ok with it being all manual focus, though it really shouldn't matter much considering 8mm naturally has a large depth of field.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 13, 2013)

Rule #1: Compose with {your/your tripod's} feet out of the picture.

Rule #2: Don't follow any other rules, compose how you like. Break rule #1 if you want.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 13, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> Rule #1: Compose with {your/your tripod's} feet out of the picture.
> 
> Rule #2: Don't follow any other rules, compose how you like. Break rule #1 if you want.



Thanks, but I do believe in the rules of composition. I understand that "artists" look to break rules, but I don't want to lose an opportunity because I felt like being different and different was just ehhh.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 13, 2013)

Fish eyes photos are tough they either really work and are stunning, or they don't and are "blah" at best. That's sort of why I never had the urge to ever buy one. I think I may have 2-3 fish eye images taken in the last 10 years I'd say I really like. That being said I do like to rent one from time to time. The rokinon though is a great deal and I'm sure you will have fun with it. Don't worry about the rules, they are meant to be broken.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 13, 2013)

I never follow any rules with a fisheye... and I admit I am totally addicted to mine  In the beginning I would over think how to line everything up, now I just look through the viewfinder trying to compose the large items, the horizon and converging lines within the frame nicely. Also, depending on the distortion needed... I can frame my rectilinear lens with a lttle tilt. This can really exaggerate the perspective, creating a unique view.

Canon 5DmkIII w/ Sigma 15mm ƒ/2.8 EX DG Fisheye 




MotoGP 2012 Mazda Raceway, Laguna Seca - Helicopter Ride by David KM, on Flickr



Bryan - Treasure Island, San Francisco... by David KM, on Flickr



Monterey Bay Aquarium by David KM, on Flickr



Wings Over Wine Country Air Show 2012 - P51 &quot;Lady Alice&quot; by David KM, on Flickr



FurCon 2013 - San Jose, California by David KM, on Flickr


----------



## noisejammer (Feb 13, 2013)

I find that the "rule of thirds" is inappropriate for a fisheye. It's more a case of look through the viewfinder and see what works with the subject. Keeping your feet and fingers out of the frame can be harder than it sounds. Don't be afraid to experiment - take lots of images and trash the garbage.

I've found that getting very close to the subject can produce interesting perspective distortion.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 14, 2013)

robbymack said:


> Fish eyes photos are tough they either really work and are stunning, or they don't and are "blah" at best. That's sort of why I never had the urge to ever buy one. I think I may have 2-3 fish eye images taken in the last 10 years I'd say I really like. That being said I do like to rent one from time to time. The rokinon though is a great deal and I'm sure you will have fun with it. Don't worry about the rules, they are meant to be broken.


That's my concern as well. I'll have a lens that I never use but have just in case I feel like being artsy... but it is better to have it than not have it. 

And I'll say that really stunning photos have actually ruined me as a photographer, because I try and get everything so right that I have a higher rate of stunning, but in actuality, I'm taking less photos than I did when I had a point and shoot. It's kinda weird.


----------



## Crapking (Feb 14, 2013)

I also just got a 15 mm fisheye, but on my 5d3, the image does not fill the frame. In post with the LR lens profile, I seem to lose quite a bit of the image during cropping. Any suggestions?


----------



## infared (Feb 14, 2013)

Crapking said:


> I also just got a 15 mm fisheye, but on my 5d3, the image does not fill the frame. In post with the LR lens profile, I seem to lose quite a bit of the image during cropping. Any suggestions?


Sorry but I am afraid that you are incorrect. The Canon 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye Lens is for full-frame cameras and the image circle completely fills the frame of a 5D Mark III as it is a full-frame camera.

The thing with a fisheye is that you do not use it often...but when you see the shot...nothing else will work!!!...that is the fun and the challenge....the lens makes YOU hunt for the image that does the lens justice! It's not for everyone.....but I love mine!
I shot this with my MFT fisheye...(yes...I own two! Lol!)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7198/6790974944_e8ddb4a860_b.jpg


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 15, 2013)

infared said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > I also just got a 15 mm fisheye, but on my 5d3, the image does not fill the frame. In post with the LR lens profile, I seem to lose quite a bit of the image during cropping. Any suggestions?
> ...


It's grainy, but i like it.


----------



## Plamen (Feb 15, 2013)

I am not sure that those are great examples, but here are a few. I am still learning how to use this lens.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 15, 2013)

what is everyones opinion on the IQ from this lens? I'm thinking of getting one for the EOS-M
this can be had for as low as $269 on Ebay brand new!
it'd still have to use the adapter though
I wonder if they will release a version with EF-M mount


----------



## Jesse (Feb 15, 2013)

Like this:




Fishy Snow by Jesse Herzog, on Flickr




Kensington's Backyard by Jesse Herzog, on Flickr




692A9981 by Jesse Herzog, on Flickr




692A9581 by Jesse Herzog, on Flickr




692A0309 by Jesse Herzog, on Flickr




692A0321 by Jesse Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 15, 2013)

Jesse said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice shot on the last one. Canon 8-15? Too expensive though for me...


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SALE-BRAND-NEW-SAMYANG-8mm-f-3-5-FISHEYE-DSLR-LENS-for-CANON-DETACHABLE-HOOD-/330815197919?pt=AU_Lenses&hash=item4d061f52df

pretty decent price 
if its gonna be used on a crop that is


----------



## infared (Feb 15, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Crapking said:
> ...



Added the muted colors and grain in post prod. On purpose. Thanks!


----------



## pedro (Feb 15, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> I never follow any rules with a fisheye... and I admit I am totally addicted to mine  In the beginning I would over think how to line everything up, now I just look through the viewfinder trying to compose the large items, the horizon and converging lines within the frame nicely. Also, depending on the distortion needed... I can frame my rectilinear lens with a lttle tilt. This can really exaggerate the perspective, creating a unique view.
> 
> Canon 5DmkIII w/ Sigma 15mm ƒ/2.8 EX DG Fisheye
> 
> ...



I like the Mustang photograph very much! Great shot of a legendary, let's say, the most beautiful plane ever built. Did you see red tails, or the Tuskegee Airmen? The latter is one of my favourite movies.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 16, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SALE-BRAND-NEW-SAMYANG-8mm-f-3-5-FISHEYE-DSLR-LENS-for-CANON-DETACHABLE-HOOD-/330815197919?pt=AU_Lenses&hash=item4d061f52df
> 
> pretty decent price
> if its gonna be used on a crop that is



I think I paid 245 from Buydig. There was a coupon so I was able to pay less. Brand new... full warranty... all very happy with the price. I get to play with it in two weeks when my birthday comes.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SALE-BRAND-NEW-SAMYANG-8mm-f-3-5-FISHEYE-DSLR-LENS-for-CANON-DETACHABLE-HOOD-/330815197919?pt=AU_Lenses&hash=item4d061f52df
> ...



cool let us know how it goes i'm just playing with the EOS-M and the 18-55 at the moment. I bit the bullet and installed the ML alpha on it to see how the intervalometer goes, it looks pretty good so far. I think ML is really gonna unlock some serious potential in the M


----------

